#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести на санскрит

## Настя'

Помогит перевести на санскрит фразу:моя сила внутри меня

----------


## Сергей Хос

очередная татуировка? ))))

----------

Alex (01.06.2013), Аурум (01.06.2013), Буль (01.06.2013), Йонтен Цо (02.12.2013), Калачандра (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Помогит перевести на санскрит фразу:моя сила внутри меня


Это уважаемый Германн знает, больше вряд ли кто  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

На глаголице татуировки тоже наверно неплохо бы смотрелись. Аз есмь могуч!

----------

Нея (30.11.2013)

----------


## Буль

На ядерной бомбе хорошо смотрелось бы. Санскрит, опять же...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ашвария

> На ядерной бомбе хорошо смотрелось бы. Санскрит, опять же...


Практически, такая татуировка сама по себе есть ядрёная бомба замедленно-кармического действия :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

मम शक्तीर् मयि
мама шактир маи

मम शक्तीर् आत्मनि
мама шактир атмани

С точки зрения грамматики, идущие друг за другом шактир и атамани следовало бы написать одним словом, но тогда получится некрасивая для татуировки "колбаса". Оставим в три слова.

----------


## Ашвария

> मम शक्तीर् मयि
> мама шактир маи
> 
> मम शक्तीर् आत्मनि
> мама шактир атмани
> 
> С точки зрения грамматики, идущие друг за другом шактир и атамани следовало бы написать одним словом, но тогда получится некрасивая для татуировки "колбаса". Оставим в три слова.


+ в конце добавить: *,однако!*

----------

Буль (01.06.2013), Сергей Хос (01.06.2013)

----------


## Настя'

Тут нельзя спрашивать перевод для татуировок?

----------


## Иляна

> + в конце добавить: *,однако!*


Гыыы. Еще было весело, когда какая-то девушка спрашивала как будет на санскрите "кошка", кто-то предложил ей несколько вариантов, в числе которых было и "мышеед" и не глумливости ради, а просто там кошку разными словами называли, было и такое. Забавно представить, как с гордой наколкой "мышеед" поперек груди она расскекала бы, очутившись в Индии, середь каких-нибудь почтенных брахманов, а они бы, прочтя это слово, дивились - что же такого дивного в поедании мышей, что о таком неблагодарном занятии открыто пишут на теле?

Это немного напоминает одержимость латиницей в конце 80-х начале 90-х. Нас с подружкой время песенников и девичников обошло стороной, а вот ее старшая сестра любила засесть с пачкой фломастеров и общей тетрадкой и сосредоточенно что-то там выписывать, иногда это бывали любовно перерисованные из других девичников короткие английские фразы, благо смысла их никто не понимал, потому что язык у нас в школе был немецкий, да и вообще - глухомань вокруг. Мы только из-за плеча иногда поглядывали, что она там пишет. Помню, что у меня писанные латиницей фразы в обрамлении сердечек проколотых стрелами вызывали почти религиозное чувство почтения. А потом с ней выросли и как-то разгребая нутро шкафа нашли тот самый, сестрицын, девичник. Листаем и видим на однос развороте фломастерами написано "ай лав ю" и сердечко и стрелочка, а на другой странице "ай фак ю" и все то же сердечко вокруг. Не имея ни малейшего понятия что это фраза означает, одна девочка сперва ее на всякий случай выписала в тетрадку, а другая переписала для себя украсив при том вензелями. С санскритскими словечками сейчас примерно то же самое происходит.

----------

Alex (01.06.2013), Legba (02.12.2013), Ассаджи (24.10.2013), Ашвария (01.06.2013), Буль (01.06.2013), Дхармананда (01.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2013), Эделизи (24.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Кошка конкретно будет билья. Кобель кошки, а также кошка без уточнения пола будет билли.  :Smilie:  Пошти Клинтон

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кобель кошки


Кобель это собаки. Кошки это кот.

----------

Буль (01.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кошка конкретно будет билья. Кобель кошки, а также кошка без уточнения пола будет билли.  Пошти Клинтон


Откуда такие значения: из какого словаря?
Вот тот самый пост о санскритских : ) кошах, о котором вспомнила Иляна: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501431

----------

Ашвария (01.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут нельзя спрашивать перевод для татуировок?


можно.
но можно и иронизировать по этому поводу - одно другому не мешает )))

----------

Буль (01.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Спасибо, уважаемый Юй Кан.
Это не со словаря, а из той толстой грамматики Ульциферова, которую он сам утверждает что писал 50лет и что её одобрили индусы. Там есть и происхождение слов СЛЯХ, поэтому и санскрит есть.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Та то ж хинди.

----------


## Буль

> Тут нельзя спрашивать перевод для татуировок?


Можно, конечно. Просто это со стороны довольно забавно выглядит -- нататуировать на коже перечень того, что у владельца внутри. Да ещё и на санскрите, который мало кто понимает.  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.06.2013), Сергей Хос (01.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2013)

----------


## Настя'

На саскрите хочу,тк занимаю хатхой-йогой и нравится все что с этим связано)да и хотелось чтоб окружающие не знали смысла надписи

----------


## Юй Кан

Насте -- просто к сведению, ибо как раз недавно на глаза попалось в МК...

*Владельцев тату-салонов обяжут предупреждать о вреде татуировок
(Любителей тату заставят давать расписки)*
Соответствующий законопроект внесен в Госдуму

Предупреждать об опасности нанесения татуировки в конкретном месте тела должны будут во всех российских тату-салонах. Если же человек все равно изъявит желание сделать рисунок на коже, с него возьмут расписку.

Как сообщили «МК» в аппарате ГосДумы, необычный законопроект был внесен на днях группой депутатов. Необходимость его принятия вызвана проблемами при осуществлении услуг в тату-салонах. Особенно это касается женщин - татуировки в области поясницы лишают их возможности в дальнейшем получить эпидуральную анестезию при родах. В медицинской практике известны случаи, когда во время этой процедуры в спинной мозг заносится краска от татуировки или инфекция, что может привести к параличу женщины. Помимо этого, нередки случаи заражения во время нанесения татуажа СПИДом, гепатитом, столбняком, туберкулезов, а также возникновения аллергии на красящие составы (чаще всего сделанные подпольно).

Согласно законопроекту, потребителя обязаны будут проинформировать о возможных последствиях «раскраски». В случае нарушения этого требования владельцев салонов татуажа и конкретных «художников» ждет крупный штраф.
Но это всё -- только в перспективе, потому пока ещё надо думать и решать самой.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Настя'*, лучше не пачкайте свое тело всякими надписями. У меня довольно много знакомых подруг, которые в свое время набили себе всякие премудрости и картиночки, и вот теперь откровенно страдают из-за того, что это сделали. Во-первых, жизненные ценности меняются и развиваются, и совершенно не исключено, что Ваша сегодняшняя татуировка лет через 10 Вам покажется чем-то вроде "2+2=4". Ну или полной ересью. Во-вторых, никто не знает, как сложится Ваша жизнь и в каком обществе Вы будете находиться через три года. Может Вы станете женой олигарха, будете ходить на рауты в бриллиантах и в вечернем платье, ну и вот что, татуха будет во всю спину у Вас? Не серьезно. Упомянутые мной подруги, к примеру, могли бы позировать для модных журналов и участвовать в показах мод. Но поскольку у них все тело разукрашено, радовать им теперь только своих друзей в фейсбуке))

----------


## Настя'

Просто у меня это не первая татуировка,так что я про это знаю и делала первую уже давно,пока не пожалела,просто каждому свое)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

так ведь это... татуировка - это наилучший метод демонстрации принципа анитьи, т.е. "непостоянства".
по крайней мере, все мои татуировки сделаны именно с такой целью  :Embarrassment:  вместо школьных/институтских фотографий в рамочке

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> просто у меня это не первая татуировка,так что я про это знаю и делала первую уже давно,пока не пожалела,просто каждому свое)


Тогда другое дело. 
По поводу перевода - смотрите предыдущие темы, схожие, и смотрите кто давал верные ответы. Пишите прямо им напрямую.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> *Настя'*, лучше не пачкайте свое тело всякими надписями. У меня довольно много знакомых подруг, которые в свое время набили себе всякие премудрости и картиночки, и вот теперь откровенно страдают из-за того, что это сделали. Во-первых, жизненные ценности меняются и развиваются, и совершенно не исключено, что Ваша сегодняшняя татуировка лет через 10 Вам покажется чем-то вроде "2+2=4". Ну или полной ересью. Во-вторых, никто не знает, как сложится Ваша жизнь и в каком обществе Вы будете находиться через три года. Может Вы станете женой олигарха, будете ходить на рауты в бриллиантах и в вечернем платье, ну и вот что, татуха будет во всю спину у Вас? Не серьезно. Упомянутые мной подруги, к примеру, могли бы позировать для модных журналов и участвовать в показах мод. Но поскольку у них все тело разукрашено, радовать им теперь только своих друзей в фейсбуке))



Все непостоянно - это несомненно, и имея большой опыт работы татуировщиком скажу больше-все эти ситуации повторяются год от года, меняется только форма тату. Но знаете что заметила став изучать слова Будды - это как раз то. что приведено в этой цитате - что я проецирую свои концепции на других, так же как и они сами их проецируют на себя в виде тату.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На саскрите хочу,тк занимаю хатхой-йогой и нравится все что с этим связано)да и хотелось чтоб окружающие не знали смысла надписи


Да, украшение дэвушки, как известно, - скромность и прозрачное платьице.
А если там еще просвечивает и непонятная надпись на древнем языке, это добавляет загадочности )))

Кстати, наверняка есть фирмы тату, где такие переводы поставлены на поток, потому что это довольно популярно.

----------


## Иляна

> Кстати, наверняка есть фирмы тату, где такие переводы поставлены на поток, потому что это довольно популярно.


Мой санскрит убог и на уровне "мама мыла раму", а знакомый, будучи продвинутым юзером, однажды перевел на санскрит для местного тату-салона полтора десятка популярных для тату фразочек, они ему сами написали список популярных у клиентов девизов. Теперь небось накалывают. А вообще, учитывая, что эти надписи все равно никто не прочитает и не поймет, можно запросто срисовывать с титров индийских фильмов имена актеров и актрис и выдавать их за желанные словеса. Дешево и сердито.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дешево и сердито.


Не, должно быть непременно сакрально. Священный язык, опять же.

----------

Буль (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Не, должно быть непременно сакрально. Священный язык, опять же.


Вообще не о наколках, а о начертании.
Имеет значение даже порядок изображения некоторых слогов. По часовой стрелке сверху вниз или наоборот. Правильно написанные правильные слова имеют дополнительные свойства. К сожалению, употреблённые не к месту слоги и слова длят за собой действие порою более длительное, чем человеку этого хочется. Например, была такая группа людей, которые сами один другого поназывали на санскрите (как в сетевом маркетинге, верхний с пирамиды нижнего). И все на санскрите, не знаю откудова понадёрганном. Имена такие давали. Получились в том числе и ругательные тоже. Воттакойвот горький юмор. Главарь этой группировки Крис Батлер. Тот который его правая рука так сказать, которого этот человек по миру пустил в том числе в Россию как своего слугу, уже назывался ругательно. И кучу тьмущую людей поназывал вместе со своими последователями. Такие дела.

----------

Иляна (01.06.2013)

----------


## Виталий Алексеевич

Переведите пожалуйста на санскрит Воин Бога.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Переведите пожалуйста на санскрит Воин Бога.


Может Божий воин?

----------


## Виталий Алексеевич

Тоже хорошо)

----------


## Кунсанг

Подождите немного санскритских воинов, они вам ответят. Я не силен в санскрите.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Переведите пожалуйста на санскрит Воин Бога.


Сходите на spokensanskrit.de - и узнаете
как вариант - devavīrabhaṭa.
так вам наверняка нужно для татуировки? ну так देववीरभट
а ещё можно сходить на http://lantsha-vartu.org/ и прикинуть - как это будет покрасивше на шрифте lantsha
не охота заморачиваться? ну так заморочтесь хотя бы, чтобы во время татуирования татуировщик не наделал ошибок, так как лишняя (или выкинутая) чёрточка может кардинально поменять смысл.

----------


## Виталий Алексеевич

Не совсем для татуировки, но спасибо большое))

----------


## Иляна

> Переведите пожалуйста на санскрит Воин Бога.


Можно так: 
- देवस्य शुरः
- девасья шурах

Интересно, что среди многих санскритских вариантов перевода слова "воин", есть и "аника". И хотя Википедия утверждает, что Аника-воин потому Аника, что по-гречески это значит непобедимый, почему бы не предположить, что тут могут быть и санскритские истоки?

----------


## Германн

> Можно так: 
> - देवस्य शुरः
> - девасья шурах
> 
> Интересно, что среди многих санскритских вариантов перевода слова "воин", есть и "аника". И хотя Википедия утверждает, что Аника-воин потому Аника, что по-гречески это значит непобедимый, почему бы не предположить, что тут могут быть и санскритские истоки?


Если датировать время жизни Панини как это принято в общем случае - по датировке первых комментариев - то получается, однако, 5 век нашей эры. Поскольку Катьяяна-Вараручи это 6 век нашей эры. Неудивительно, что язык пуран более архаичен, чем санскрит 5-6 века; и что Упанишады (смысловые ядра древнейших из которых, как Брахманы, существовали в античности, но первый комментарий Гаудапады это 8 век; а комментарии Шанкары 9-й век) написаны на правильном санскрите.

Индийская древность очень уж мифологизирована. Древности санскрита Панини противоречит язык эдиктов Ашоки (первый письменный памятник индийской древности) и язык древнейших манускриптов Сутр (которые древней всех индуистских манускриптов). Никакой это не санскрит Панини, который потом якобы деградировал. Не деградировал он - а развился из языка пуран, к 5 веку нашей эры.

Скорей, древнегреческий повлиял на санскрит, чем санскрит на древнегреческий. Не исключено, что корни шиваизма - в учении Парменида и Платона, корни культа Шивы с его трезубцем - в культе Посейдона, а корни шактизма - в оргиастическом культе Элевсин (см. "заговор вакханок" в Древнем Риме).

----------


## Иляна

> Скорей, древнегреческий повлиял на санскрит, чем санскрит на древнегреческий. Не исключено, что корни шиваизма - в учении Парменида и Платона, корни культа Шивы с его трезубцем в культе Посейдона, а корни шактизма - в оргиастическом культе Элевсин (см. "заговор вакханок" в Древнем Риме).


Носовского с Фоменко на вас нет :Smilie: . А я взялась читать археолога Шилова, сейчас он совершенно обезумел и твердит, что вся цивилизация теперешняя пошла из Украины. А в 1995 написал пудовую книжицу про то, как копал курганы в приазовских степях и как там все с Ригведой состыковывается. В 95-ом он был еще в своем уме и писал занятно. В Ростовской области раскопали множество греческих колоний и тут же, если верить Шилову, жили какие-то люди арийской ориентации. Может быть от недоброго бога с вилами и пошли всякие шивы, посейдоны, да черти.

----------


## Германн

> Носовского с Фоменко на вас нет. А я взялась читать археолога Шилова, сейчас он совершенно обезумел и твердит, что вся цивилизация теперешняя пошла из Украины. А в 1995 написал пудовую книжицу про то, как копал курганы в приазовских степях и как там все с Ригведой состыковывается. В 95-ом он был еще в своем уме и писал занятно. В Ростовской области раскопали множество греческих колоний и тут же, если верить Шилову, жили какие-то люди арийской ориентации. Может быть от недоброго бога с вилами и пошли всякие шивы, посейдоны, да черти.


Тексты принято датировать (на 100 лет раньше) первым комментарием, автор которого историчен. Вараручи историчен; брахманская традиция отождествляеет его с Катьяяной: интересно, что нужно для датировки ещё? Я ведь не говорю о манускриптах - которые тем более появляются позже 5 века (в отличие от буддийских, которые написаны на якобы деградировавшем санскрите).

Абсурдная ситуация: буддийские манускрипты сохраняются, а на правильном санскрите почему-то нет, и так столетиями. И если одни тексты датируются очень жёстко (те же буддийские), по историческим источникам и манускриптам - то другие датируются по устоявшемуся мнению.

К тому же, датировку Шива-сутр Панини 5 веком подтвержает распространение культа Шивы в 6-м; согласно статуэткам Шивы-натараджи 6 века. Ведь всё что раньше - это ж сплошная индуисткая мифология, некритично воспринятая у индийских санскритологов (индуистов, их можно понять).

----------


## Германн

Греческое богословие (Григорий Нисский, например) достигло к 4-му веку своих высот - когда в устных Брахманах были только смысловые ядра трёх древнейших Упанишад, и бытовали разве что Пураны. Была и Махаяна. Шиваизма - не было (тогда были пашупаты, с которыми Шанкара в 9 веке не соглашался в том, что его Шива - это их божество-повелитель скота; были местные архаичные культы, а не развитая религия шиваизма).

Первый манускрипт Ригведы - это 11 век.
На поздние гимны Ригведы (какими они теперь известны) тоже мог повлиять буддизм.

Первые буддийские манускрипты - 1 век нашей эры.
Первая буддийская эпиграфика (и первая индийская вообще) 3 век до нашей эры.

----------


## Виталий Алексеевич

Спасибо большущее!))

----------


## Ашвария

> Греческое богословие (Григорий Нисский, например) достигло к 4-му веку своих высот - когда в устных Брахманах были только смысловые ядра трёх древнейших Упанишад, и бытовали разве что Пураны. Была и Махаяна. Шиваизма - не было (тогда были пашупаты, с которыми Шанкара в 9 веке не соглашался в том, что его Шива - это их божество-повелитель скота; были местные архаичные культы, а не развитая религия шиваизма).
> 
> Первый манускрипт Ригведы - это 11 век.
> На поздние гимны Ригведы (какими они теперь известны) тоже мог повлиять буддизм.
> 
> Первые буддийские манускрипты - 1 век нашей эры.
> Первая буддийская эпиграфика (и первая индийская вообще) 3 век до нашей эры.


 :Facepalm: 
Уважаемый Германн. Вы опять???

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германн. Вы опять???


Я за строгий научный подход не только к истории буддизма, но и к истории индуизма: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....793#post639793

----------

